# Antique Shop Find - Atkins No 65 Straight Back Saw



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

I was cruising the antique shop with my wife and I saw this for $5.

I picked it up, the blade looked true without a ton of deep rust, so I brought it hope and took it apart. It had a broken horn, but I had seen video's of people repairing those, so I figured I would try. 

I am no expert, but I am very happy with the result... I wish I took before pictures, but I get too much in a hurry.

I sanded off the old peeling/cracked finish on the applewood handle, and glued a block of cedar on the missing horn. The cedar was the closest thing I had to match the texture and feel of the applewood. I was not interested in matching color, I am just making it a user.

I applied an oil and wax finish after I was done, and it feels great in the hand.

The blade took a lot of work with a razor blade, wet/dry paper, and steel wool... 

Any idea how to Date this thing?

26" blade, 8TPI, No 65 Straight Back Silver Steel?


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

Closeup of the Blade Etching I left off first post.


----------

